# 58mm pulley on g-lader



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

just heard that with this pulley your car cant rev over 4000rpm has anyone ever experienced that? or know if thats true?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

No that's not right.
Charger speed at redline with a 68mm is like 12,000rpm, and with a 58mm is like 14,000rpm.
Even if you said 12,000rpm is the most you want to rev your G-Lader to, you could still rev a 58mm pulley to about 5200-5300rpm (which equals 12,000rpm charger speed)
How fast can you rev a G-Lader safely, is really the question.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Good to know that. so im in debate if i should run62mm or 58mm. cause i want it to last more than 30minutes








so will this 58mm pulley rev to 6500rpm?


_Modified by jeffs vw at 10:59 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Run the 58 and shift at 6K


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

well the problem is the head kinda peters out at 5200rpm. so a 58mm may not be so bad with a different R&P or 5th gear.
58mm+.681 5th+no cam would be right cheap fun.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Man all this has got me thinking I should be running a 58mm.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

welll im running p&p head big valves ported manifold and throttle body and the techtonics race header also. 58 it is


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ok quick question though. I have SNS STG4 chip, stock injectors, and 3.5Bar FPR. I run CIS fuel pumps (stock for my car).
But the SNS STG4 chip sh*i*ts the bed at 15psi right? Or that is to say the MAP sesor in the ECU can only read up to 15psi gauge pressure. I'm hitting that or a little more with a 68mm at 6000rpm. So Really I don't have the fueling to support that pulley anyways. I pretty much have as much pulley as I can run now.








Extra injector time?


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_welll im running p&p head big valves ported manifold and throttle body and the techtonics race header also. 58 it is









Have you taken charger rebuild intervalls into account here? With a 58 the wear on the seals are tremendous. Expect to at least change the oil and apex seals every 3000 miles


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

Charger was rebuilt by BBM and hasnt even been used yet cause im just now putting car back together. also im running 30lbs injectors and the adjustable fpr with bbm fuel rail. so this should work great....... Well i hope










_Modified by jeffs vw at 11:30 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 58mm pulley on g-lader (jeffs vw)*

answer's


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 58mm pulley on g-lader (jeffs vw)*


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: 58mm pulley on g-lader (G60 Carat)*
















haha, nice


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 58mm pulley on g-lader (pedrosan)*

thts awsome g60 carat







well im only thinking having a rebuilt charger i should be in the good......


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I've found since I rebuilt my charger and engine this winter/spring. That I drive really slow now. Everywhere I go I'm shifting at 3000, and just cruising. Before I drove fairily fast everywhere I went.
I'm not sure why but I think it's subconsciously happening. Either lost trust with that mtoor, or me just wanting to avoid rebuilding it all again for as long as possible.
I still let her loose once and awhile, but not near as much as before. Used to be everytime I drove it, but now I can go a week with out really giving her beans.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Im so curious how thats going to feel. ive been a corrado with the 65mm pulley and felt super quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Jeff to give you an idea, the mentioned redline for the standard chager is about 13000 rpm.
A 60 wheel = rpm x 2,300 = chager rpm
8000rpm x 2.300 = 18400 rpm. Don't miss shift please.
And what 1.3G60 is telling you. The wear is hudge!
I have to replace the secondary shaft bearings every +/- 1000km.!
Then they start to make noice.
(I don't use the car for sunday drives, than the could last a bit longer)
The seals I use for the displacer are ones that last the oilpressure, normal seals pop out. Side effect is that those seals eat your mainshaft. 
Driving with a 60 or 58 wheel is insane on light modifed engines like we discussed before.
Even in my engine the boost level is rising after the 5000rpm.
A sign the head cannot deal with the amout of air given.
And believe my It's ported to the absolute max.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

Im going to try it out for a day and then just put the 62mm pulley on it. just want to know that i can keep up with my friends turbo truck and its a 1.8 16v turbo with 10psi making like 250hp? what do you think? and he runs 9.0 in the 8th mile


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

yeah not even a 58mm will give you 250hp.
but throw some drag radial on the car and launch hard







you can pull a better 60' than turbo. it's a pita to launch a turbo car. requires a bit more skill.
i got a 58 and 61 laying around if anyone want$ one cheap.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

What do you think this will run in the 8th mile? ruff estiamte i also will be running slicks? and nos into my intercooler


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

has anyone ever ran this pulley? and had a great time


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

I use a 65. I do think that's as small as I want to go with.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

Well i want a person to use a 58 and tell me what it feels like


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

If your going to have Nitrous on board for a spray bar anyways, just run a 68mm and a 35shot. You'll go faster, and the charger will last longer.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (builtforsin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_I use a 65. I do think that's as small as I want to go with.









And do you make some numbers with your engine?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

no nos in the motor just into the intercooler had this kit on my last g60 and it gave me 28extra horse power.. good investment


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Are you serious? 28hp from lower intake temps! Although I must admit that with my car, which has the air filter out of the engine bay and about 3" off the ground. It seriously picks up the ponies on a cool evening. You can grab the intake to charger pipe, and it's freezing cold. Grab the charger outlet pipe, and it's warm, grab the post intercooler pipe and it's cool to the touch again. 
Are you sure some of that NOS you were spraying wasn't wafting it's way over to the air filter? Was the A/F in check the whole time?
Nitrous is almost $10 a pound here, pretty expensive to be shooting into the air. But maybe I'll whip up a cold water sprayer like the STI's have.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

did at the eurosport dyno shoot out and made 28hp i think thats worth 350 bucks for that kind of hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_did at the eurosport dyno shoot out and made 28hp i think thats worth 350 bucks for that kind of hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And what about the torque range you got the extra?
Do you have a flatliner or a christmass tree curve?
Was it usable?

People don't look at numbers only.
mr Ford got the words right! 
HP sells cars, Torque make them win.


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Are you serious? 28hp from lower intake temps! 
Nitrous is almost $10 a pound here, pretty expensive to be shooting into the air. But maybe I'll whip up a cold water sprayer like the STI's have. 

Interesting.. and yeah its pretty expensive. If you were spraying just to cool the IC couldnt you use compressed co2 which is alot cheaper?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Nine2cg60)*

you can use either. as far as torque i made more than horse power. i made 214 torque and 191horspower.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

So on the Dyno day did someone just stand there and spray some Nitrous on your intercooler after your first run?
191 - 28hp = 163whp on the first run? 163whp is pretty damn good for a motor that was rated at 150 crank stock. 
What pulley were you on for that Dyno Run?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

lysholm with 15lbs of boost. and when you floor it the bottns under the throttle so it sprays till you let off.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_
And do you make some numbers with your engine? 

I don't know yet.







A have a few things I need to do before I even consider a dyno


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (builtforsin)*

Soon as i get my car wired which should be by next friday i will take to the dyno and post dyno sheet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_Well i want a person to use a 58 and tell me what it feels like









I used a 58 toothed belt pulley on my G40. Standard it was 113 hp from 1272cc, mine was 170 hp with 65 mm pulley (75 mm stock). It was insane with the 58. Low end torque was unbeliveable. Didn't dear to use it more than once. Too afraid of my bearings going boom. I was running around 1,1 bar with the 65mm and 1,3 bar with the 58.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

now my main problem is. if i run this pulley on my car but not always stomping on the gas will y charger take a dump or will i be ok if i drove it like a baby besides when i go to the track.







if its gonna go boom im just gonna run the 62mm pulley i have to be safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Honestly I don't think anybody knows.
I mean brand new bearings are up to the task. I'm pretty sure all those *** bearings are rated up to 20,000rpm. But will the displacer explode, who knows? This things tend to explode for no reason. Don't peg the rev limiter, jaring is supposed to be hard on them. Don't hold it on the rev limiter all day either. Lately I've been shifting at 6K and driving it off torque. I found my car pulls best at about 4000rpm anyways, with a ported charger on a 68mm. You'll be making all kinds of boost at 4 grand on a 58mm.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

my charger is not ported just bone stock rebuilt from BBM but my head and manifold and throttle body are ported and techtonics race header to match the ports on the head and manifold also. cool well you guys have been helpful. just have to see when my car is all finished on sunday i get it back from the guy doing the intercooler pipes and then goes to the person to wire it up. and he will have it for three days. then i can drive it.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

One of my friends did intensive testing with a Polo G40, which uses the same seals and bearings, except for the scroll bearing. He found that after 1000-1500 miles of driving, the oil seals had burn marks on the lips due to the heat from the extra rpm. The apex seals would also be very tapered at the ends. If left unattended, this will cause the charger to blow up in a few thousand miles


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

So suggestions on how to attend my charger? are you talking about lube every 1000 miles? are you talking about the ptfe spray since im not running the boostreturn pipe im running the swg motorsport twin filter kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 58mm pulley on g-lader (jeffs vw)*

I keep thinking of this pulley is making me scared to use it







just so curious to see how it runs with it on it. hope to start my car this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_So suggestions on how to attend my charger? are you talking about lube every 1000 miles? are you talking about the ptfe spray since im not running the boostreturn pipe im running the swg motorsport twin filter kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lube every 1000 miles? No, more like rebuild it every 1000 miles


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

Good answer 1,3lg60. i will lube it every thousand and see how long it last me. but once again this isnt an everyday driver. and when i do drive it im not the type to have the pedal to the metal at all times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif does anyone know where i can get that ptfe lube in the states to spray my charger since not running the boost return? and how do i spray it? does the car have to be running or off? thanks


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

The strips don't need lube.
The secondary shaft bearing wear out. Those are bearings are sealed with a metal or rubber seal. The grease runs out of the bearings.
Thats the problem. 
I rebuild my chagers every 1000km (once a year for me) to place new bearings. The strips are not the problem.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

So if you do that once a year how often do you drive your car and any suggestions on when i should do mine?


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

1000km/750miles on the safe side.
Ive used one of the chagers about 1500km 1000miles and than the bearings started to sing. A sign that there live is goning to end.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

Do you know where i can get that spray at ptfe spray to use on my charger?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

ive been searching for that ptfe spray for me to use since i will not be running the boost return. anyone????????


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Come on this is the vortex someone always got an answer where to find something


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

Pics of my car as it sits today. just a few more days and she will be turning over
























































Coming along slowly but shortly
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jeffs vw at 9:24 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 58mm pulley on g-lader (jeffs vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Holy Ish! That thing is for real! Nice work man!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

yeah i put the grill on last night so it doesnt look funny. now im just waiting for the body shop to return my front zender kit and im putting my bumper on. and also the body shop has my BBS rm wheels they are painting the centers to match my paint. should be on the road this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 58mm pulley on car right now







my friend is doing the wiring later this week. cant wait to feel this thing on the road!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

Radiator is out of a 92 Honda dx with a trimline fan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

yes just go to any autozone or pepboys or kragen etc and they should carry it or order it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

I have run a 58mm SC pulley and larger 138mm crank pulley for some time. Any pulley smaller than a 62mm generates too much heat for the stock intercooler to handle, even in cool temperatures. Without an upgraded intercooler you are just spinning the charger faster, increasing heat and wear substantially, without really making more power than a 62mm.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy D)*

did you see pics of my car and the intercooler on it? what do you think ?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Tommy D)*

Does a bigger intercooler help since i will be running that little pulley? as far as charger getting really hot? hey im still in search for the ptfe spray that people use whennot running the boost return..... know where i can score on that stuff?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I still say it's a myth about the bigger crank pulley. My engine was from a Passat Syncro Auto-tragic car. Crank pulley is the same.


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_I still say it's a myth about the bigger crank pulley. My engine was from a Passat Syncro Auto-tragic car. Crank pulley is the same.

Welcome in the land of VAG. Some Passats have them. The Rallye golf always with the 1H engine. The PG not. 
So myth busted don't wirte to discoverychannel


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

What about bigger crank pulley whats the advantage?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Same as running a slighty smaller charger pulley.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Gotcha. well looks like i should be ok running that pulley on a fresh charger front mount intercooler. g60 carat what size pulley do you run on your car?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

68mm, [email protected] 
If I rev it to 6500 makes almost 17psi. I've ran sans intercooler with a very direct short piping to the TB before, that's worth a +2psi increase. I run an Audi 5000 twin pass Intercooler in front of my rad (takes lots of heat out, but I don't think it flows the best)


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

my intercooler is rated to floww up to 300hp. which my car will NOT make. so should be alright. and my pipes are custom so and long so i expect to lose boost.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

So what your say is that the 58mm pulley will not make anymore power than the 62mm. was thinking of adding a 50 shot into the motor of nos on top of what im running into the intercooler..... What do you guys think should give it more of a little zing


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

im running the 2h tranny rev very fast


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

hey G60 carat i thought you deleted the boost return? what do you spray in the charger to keep it lubed? i need to know im not running it either im running that swg twin filter kit on mine


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

Man do you know where ican get that stuff at? im like really having a hard time finding that stuff


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Thats has got to be the hardest thing to buy if you delete the boost return.







cant find that anywhere


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

http://www.lubeserv.co.uk/cms/spip.php?rubrique23
Würth have one that works too. You shouldn't be too concerned if you cant find it


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

So if i cant get it. i thought someone posted on here i should spray this every 3000 miles in my charger? Thanks for the help


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

How much HP did you pick up on the dyno with just the spray bar?
Where you tracking AF's for that run, and did it lean out very much or was it ables to compensate fairly well? Potentiometer is what reads air temps right? How low can it read? 
I'm brainstorming a "hypercooler" for drag racing purposes. Something that revolves around dry ice ( as I have mucho access to copious amounts of that stuff)


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

I had this kit on my corrado a couple years ago and dyno'ed at eurosport and it gave me around 28 hp overall. its worth the money in my eyes. i seen a honda civic on a dyno make 47hp from that







thats what made me get this kit. leaning out a tad bit cause i wasnt running a adjustable fpr when i had my lysholm bbm stg 4 kit.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Hey Does anyone know? i have BBM chip the high rev one and the 3.5 fuel pressure regulator, isv reroute, and front mount do you know besides changing the belt can i run a 62mm pulley without changing the stock injectors or will i have to run the 30lbs injectors and a different chip so i wont blow my car up??????
















_Modified by jeffs vw at 1:47 AM 9-6-2009_


_Modified by jeffs vw at 1:48 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

I did take a look in my crystal ball and sorry it was to cloudy.
No one can give you a answer, where you can count on, that it will not blow youre engine.
Mayby build it, dyno it. Get answers. 
Buy the AEM UEGO, I did


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

you can run a 62mm pulley just make sure you don't exceed a safe air fuel ratio. 
a good combo would be a 62mm, stock cam,3.5bar, red line 5500rpm.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

Thanks mrkrad. i was going to hange my pulley this week. but wanted to ask before i do it and toast the motor or somthing







should feel a whole lot quicker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_you can run a 62mm pulley just make sure you don't exceed a safe air fuel ratio. 
a good combo would be a 62mm, stock cam,3.5bar, red line 5500rpm.


62mm and stock cam...... :screwy


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*

Im asking as far as injectors will i have any problems leaning out or to rich?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Anyone have an answer?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

The most important part of that equation is fuel pressure. Run that 3.5 Bar FPR. If you skip that step you're going to break something.
Is this in that 91 ? If your running stock fuel pump for a 91 EFI 8v, then you might be in trouble. I don't think it will be able to move enough fuel when your WOT and the revs are up.
What chip are you going to run?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

im running bbm chip the high rev one which i believe is a stage 3 and im running 100 octane in my car i also have isv and the 3.5 fpr. called bbm and they said it shouold work no problem but i didnt mention it was a g60 in a mk2 1991. so i might be in trouble cause of the pump?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

What do you think? motor go kaboom


----------



## herkboysSLC (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

you will never know.. I have a 58mm pulley on my mk2 gti with arp rods, wiseco pistons and head studs... it runs ok.. alot more power than my 65mm was... only problem is it craps out after 3500 for some reason... havent figured out why yet... its behind me now and I am trying a new map sensor to see if it is maybe a bad one??? I guess I will find out and post up.. wanted to see if anyone had any flat spots or studdering when they hit 18psi... I am running a sns chip now. dont know what stage but it says "bilal" hand written on it? I also have a sport auto tech cam in it... Think it is the 268 and a 3.5bar fpr... car pulls insane but I can't hammer on it.... sometimes it sounds like its skipping when I back off after boost but thats what I am also hoping to fix by changing the sensor. I also put a lower temp thermostat in it trying to get ahead of the game here.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (herkboysSLC)*

Im running the 68mm pulley with the 3.5 fpr now and 100 octane and im hitting about 15 to 16psi and im floored and have no problem. Herkboys SLC what i suggest you do is change that fpr and get an adjustable one. along with 30lbs injectors. or better yet just get the whole bbm stage 4 kit except lose the cam cause ou already have one. with that being said tell me if that works out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i need to find someone that has done this set up as to what im asking as far as the fuel pump in a 91 working with 3.5 fpr stag 3 chip and 62mm pulley? just dont want it to go bang







going to the track on friday


_Modified by jeffs vw at 10:43 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

herkboysSLC. 

Was you 92 GTi an 8v or 16v? If your guys Digi 8v's then do not run that stock pump. You going to lean out and break things. G60's require twice as much fuel (or more) and at a higher pressure. as high as 5 BAR fuel pressure (3BAR Stock vs 3.5 BAR+boost pressure G60) 
The CIS MKII set up are just fine though.


_Modified by G60 Carat at 12:02 AM 3-6-2010_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

How would i know if i have that pump? single and is that in the gas tank?


----------



## herkboysSLC (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_herkboysSLC. 

Was you 92 GTi an 8v or 16v? Single pump or dual pump? If your guys Digi 8v's were the single in-tank pump system, then do not run that stock pump. You going to lean out and break things. G60's require twice as much fuel (or more) and at a higher pressure. as high as 5 BAR fuel pressure (3BAR Stock vs 3.5 BAR+boost pressure G60) 
The 2 pump MKII set ups (in tank lift pump & external main pump) are just fine though.

I am running a 16v cis fuel pump with the in tank assist... the pressure sensor actually made it run a little worse...
jeffs vw; Your car will have a box underneath the car on the passenger side right in front of your rear beam. it will be black with wires and hoses haha.. If you have that then you have the digi fuel pump. I am not sure of any g2's that didnt have that style pump but I could be wrong. I been working on these a long time and they still have curveballs. You will run better and have lot more torque If you upgrade to the 16v pump. also it seems to let the g60 idle better...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ok here's another way. Crawl under the car, look at the fuel pump. If it has a metal fitting on the end (banjo fitting) right on the pump, it's a high pressure CIS pump. 
If it has a barb off the pump, with just a hose slid over and clamped on, it's a Digi Pump.


Supposedly some late Digi MKII's used just a single pump system... (Ala MK3 style)


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

if i dont have any problems now running the 68mm pulley with the pump thats on it you think i will if i change the pulley again? i thought i would have ran into a problem the first time i changed the pulley?



































i will post up what kinda pump it has tonight so i can let you guys know. i dont have the car with me now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

in the picture with the two pumps i have the bottom one on my car that says czech republic part number 0580 453 914 will that be a problem to run that 62mm pulley if i have that pump? help please


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

? anyone?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I've read elsewhere that it won't be. 
But I don't think anybody knows for sure. It's for a 105hp motor, so I'd be tempted to hit up a wreckers and just grab a pump/box from CIS car. The CIS pumps move a pile of fuel!!! You could install a fuel pressure gauge in the car, but by the time you bought an electric fuel pressure gauge and installed it, you could of just got the CIS pump.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

g60 carat i sent you a message. im really tempted to put this pulley on and try it but dont want to blow this motor up


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

im going to call bbm in the morning and get second opinion also and see what they say. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Anyone know the advantage of having BBM port the hell out of my Charger? i want to know what my major gains will be?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Like a 1 or 2 psi more for absolute peak boost number. But it will make way more boost in the midrange (3000-5000rpm) then it does now. I picked up like 4psi @3500rpm ported vs stock charger on the same pulley.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*








im sending one out to them tomorrow what port did you get so i know what to tell them?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I did my own. But their STG 4 is more aggressive then the porting I did.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

what kinda options are there for us G60 guys with just the in tank pump. mine has that, im sure of it, but im definitely going to be passing the limit of the stock fuel system as im going to be running 42lb injectors with 3.5bar fpr. Hadnt thought about the pump yet!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*

i havent tried running that 62mm pulley yet with the fuel pump i have in my 91 gti see if it works. like i said i have the high rev chip 3.5 fpr. hope it doesnt lean out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i really want to know what is the difference with the corrado fuel pump and the one on my GTI 1991 i havent looked at a corrado one yet either.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i wonder if i can just take it apart and drop a walbro hiflo unit in there. i guess the only way to know that is to pull it out and see if its even POSSIBLE to take apart. If not i could use MSD's "boost-a-pump" kit. I am pretty sure the intank G60 pumps are the huge white cylindrical "thingies" (technical term)


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Hey,
Now that you're going to be spraying on that motor, why not run a 68mm pulley and jet up the shot a bit. The charger will thank you.
.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

CIS fuel pump = good
digi fuel pump = suck.
regardless you can inline a 2nd fuel pump since you are looking at FLOW vs PRESSURE. if you relieve the PRESSURE with an inline CIS-E 63mm pump in front of the digi-pump you will have plenty of FLOW on the digi pump.
just make sure you relay in dedicated power so you don't get droop on either pump voltage.
stock digi fuel pump dies randomly between 200-250whp. take your pick its so old you won't know what hit ya


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

i was thinking that but im running a 68mm pulley on my mk2 gti g60 it seems quick but not enough. but i also havent takin into consideration that my mk2 is bone stock and the rabbit has everything. but as of right now i just started up the car yesterday with the 58mm pulley and that thing sounds wicked.... should finish up with all the tinkering this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Yeah I'm running a 68mm. Car is frustrating at best. All wheel spin in 1st, calms down at the top of 2nd, but doesn't pull hard enough through 3rd and 4th to play catch up with fast cars.
It needs more grip and more power. But don't we all!?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

But everyone tells me its going in a rabbit. that thing should scream... i hope.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

so i should just integrate an external stock CIS pump huh? should i integrate that little plastic "filter" that comes on those cars as well? i recently had a scirocco 16v for a few months and dabbled with the fuel lines/pump/filters on it. Yeah i figured i'll just run a separate pump relay for it that recieves a signal teed off of the digi pump's power wire, making the digi basically just a transfer pump. no other adjustments/upgrades need to be made to the remainder of the fuel system to handle this extra pressure?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*

i just heard my rabbit start up for the first time in 4 months of building it. and it has the 58mm pulley on it. jeeeez i cant wait to drive that thing after its all done and tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You guys think that pulley is still to much?










_Modified by jeffs vw at 9:53 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Well i drove the rabbit two days ago. and holy **** that thing is stupied fast. with that pulley dont think im gonna keep it on the car. that thing spins my tires so easy and i havent had it on the freeway yet but third gear chirps at about 5200 rpms. going down my street







and its in a rabbit. will post pics tomorrow of the car almost done. still gotta put my bumper on it and front zenderkit just had it painted with my wheels. and just installed new Corbeau seats in it.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Wait till you spraying it to!
On a prepped track, on slicks, you're either going 12's or exploding that trans.....


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Im gonna hold off on the spray but im gonna spray into the intercooler. that im wiring up today. im also gonna put the 62mm pulley on it today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should still feel fast.

this thing is running like a champ now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by jeffs vw at 6:23 PM 10-14-2009_


_Modified by jeffs vw at 8:48 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Well i ran that 58mm pulley 4th cylinder piston melted don't under stand why i'm running 30lbs injectors and my fuel pressure was at like 50psi guess this new bottom end i'm putting together i'm running 62mm pulley to be safe. car lasted 500 miles before that happen







new motor will be in tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Sh*i*tty deal...I've been there.








Hope you get her up and running again soon!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Looks just like mine







motor just went back in last night


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*

Just put motor in and drove it today. Running 62mm pulley and car doesn't lean out like my 58mm did and went kaboom







I havent ran it with a stock pulley on it. wonder if it would feel slow? but it is in a rabbit










_Modified by jeffs vw at 10:18 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a very large lysholm in and I partially melted piston 4.
The intake manifold and header are 2 blame.
I would suggest aquamist


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

My intake manifold is ported and im running techtonics header. why would that make the problem?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Unequal airflow system, supplied from cylinder 4 it is the shortest distance and the easiest place for boost to go, path of least resistance.
The head port has little to do with it, the location of the supply is the key,
the exhaust favors 3 and 4 if I remember, shorter runners on those sides, if u have an equal
length header blame the intake mani


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

so do i make a custom intake manifold? im running the tt race header to 3 inch pipe and exhaust. and my manifold was ported stage 3 by scientific rabbit.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Shortest distance rule still applies.
Just because you changed the flow doesn't mean the resistance is going to be that much different as far as inches go.
You have a race motor, use a custom manifold with equal piping. Ure just gonna melt the pistons anyways...
Get forged pistons and get them coated. Then get aquamist, ure head temps won't get screwed then.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

jeffs vw said:


> so do i make a custom intake manifold? im running the tt race header to 3 inch pipe and exhaust. and my manifold was ported stage 3 by scientific rabbit.


Jeff, post current pictures of the Rabbit! I think I saw one of it posted somewhere with the BBS wheels on it!


----------



## VWBruce (Jul 20, 2012)

*i have the 58 mm*

i have the 58 mm and my car starts dumping boost pressure and limits at 5000 to 5500. so i shift at about 5100. i thought i had a rev limiter installed but somehow the g-ladder is preventing my car from exceeding 5500 RPM's


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The Scientific Rabbit STG III intake is calling to remedy those burnt pistons


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

petethepug said:


> The Scientific Rabbit STG III intake is calling to remedy those burnt pistons


 #1 is getting BBQ'd.
The charger's not limiting anything. It's the ECU that's doing it, more accurately, the knock sensor and firing angle reduction. Then again, I'm just guessing because I don't know anything about your chip. It sounds like the ECU is pulling massive amounts of timing up top because the knock sensor is screaming bloody murder.

Edit: you could also be running out of injector up top.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

SR will open the skull on a stock alum g60 intake and preform a damn nice port/polish from the inside out and visa versa. 
This one still has the scar on it. Had mine ground smooth, added powdercoat silver, then a coat of clear powder. Keeps the smog guys happy. Keeps #1 cyl happy

**
[SUP]*clickie pic'y*[/SUP]

Same STG III intake but it's been concealed with powdercoat.









Here's a nice read about toasty pistons. ... http://www.msextra.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=46394 The knock sensor will retard timing. Running it hard with leans and it can only do so much.

The pic links are dead. Here's a repost of them so you can get the gist of what may be going on inside your motor that is pulling back at 5-5.5K rpm. Hope it doesn't look like this.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

mateok said:


> #1 is getting BBQ'd.
> The charger's not limiting anything. It's the ECU that's doing it, more accurately, the knock sensor and firing angle reduction. Then again, I'm just guessing because I don't know anything about your chip. It sounds like the ECU is pulling massive amounts of timing up top because the knock sensor is screaming bloody murder.
> 
> Edit: you could also be running out of injector up top.


Been down this road melting piston 1 years ago. its not in the software it will play a very small part with the correct injectors. If you look into the stock intake manifold the air being rushed into the manifold hits a wall after cylinder 1 runner and bounces off and back to feed 2,3,4 cylinders more air. Even with SR Manifold it isn't worth getting this done. And im not saying its a bad manifold Just doesn't fix the G60 Lean Issue. Best thing to do is get a custom one made from your local Fab Shop. After I had mine made I haven't run into this issue and my timing is a 12 Deg Advanced running MS 109 Fuel. make sure its a plenum style and its bowled out by runner 1 so it shoves air and forces it to go in. Here is a pic of mine that was custom made and has 2 inch runners with a radius ports inside. Just my .02


----------



## VWBruce (Jul 20, 2012)

did a compression check the other day and this is what i got. (from passenger to driver) 0 psi, 59 psi, 59psi, 60 psi. so going to take the head off today. i am most likely going to see exactly what the pictures show. i thought the g-ladder rpm's were limiting my cars rev limit. found out the hard way that it is not true.


----------

